# Apple Tv et vidéos sur OSX



## SegagaDreamin (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me tate à commander au papa noel une Apple Tv: mon but serait de lire la musique d'itunes (pour cette partie c'est facile) et de lire mes films (avi, mkv...).
2 solutions s'offrent à moi: Plex ou Airparrot (mon mac étant sous snow léopard)

1) Avex plex server, l'apple tv récupère les films de Plex sur le mac, c'est bien ça? Et est-ce que ça marche sans soucis? Surtout pour les grosses vidéos "hd" en mkv, mp4? (faut avouer que Plex ça envoit quand même: design tout ça, ça dépote)

2) J'ai pu remarqué que l'apple tv 3 n'était toujours pas jailbreaké, est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'acheter une apple tv 2 ou d'attendre le jailbreak du 3? Et surtout qu'est-ce qui différencie la 2 et la 3? 

Merci, bon week-end


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2012)

Alors déjà, tu n'est pas sur le bon forum, mais je pense qu'un bon modo de passage par ici te redirigera. 

1/Aucune idée.
2/ATV2 est jailbrakée mais ne gère que le 720 en HD, l'ATV3 n'est pas encore jailbrakée et ça prend pas mal de temps mais elle gère le 1080 en HD.


----------

